# Sullivan County/Monticello



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

I am staying in a house next weekend with some friends (one of whom is kindly letting me pack my bike in his car) and need some ideas for routes around there, something I can do in maybe 2 hours or so in the morning while people are sleeping off their hangovers. Anyone familiar with the area and have any recommendations?


----------



## 3RD NATURE (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi akatsuki,

No one at the shop knows of specific rides but I just did a search at mapmyride.com for Monticello, NY and came up with two rides:

http://tinyurl.com/ypf72v

I hope this helps.

3rd Nature Boy


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks. I have been in contact with a bike shop nearby that also leads some bike rides and they recommend rides around Catskill Park. Unfortunately it looks like the weather may not cooperate...


----------



## 3RD NATURE (Oct 10, 2007)

It looks like partly sunny, temps around 60. Not bad for mid October.

If you do go for a ride, I hope you have a great time.

3rd Nature Chick


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

This Saturday there is a ride leaving from Wallkill in Orange County about 9:30 am about 95 miles with 5 climbs. I understand that riders from Conn are coming and a few of us locals. If you want the details let me know. Also every Saturday a 35 mile ride leaves from Florida NY with the Orange County Bike club.
Bob


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

I'd like to thank everyone for their help here. Virginia from the Sullivan County Bike Club and Cinder Track Bicycles was really great in helping me out with routes as well, and I am including some of the routes she had suggested here as well for other people who might look, for some nice casual rides in Catskill Park:



> Frost Valley road between Claryville and the top of the Big Indian hill (don't go down the big hill!!!! at the top of Big Indian!) Mileage up to 40 RT. It's a low % grade and goes up ever so slightly all the way from Claryville. You'll notice on your return.
> 
> Beaverkill Road from the Covered Bridge road cut off to Turnwood. If you start at the Covered Bridge at Beaverkill CB Campgrounds, you have only the hill at the start that you must go up and down at the start and at then at the finish of your RT ride. But then you get a scenic start and fun finish point being at the covered bridge. About 35 RT before the dirt road starts.
> 
> DeBruce Road from Livingston Manor to Round Pond, left onto Frost Valley to the top of Big Indian and back - 55 miles RT (one hill at 35 going back up to Round Pond)


----------

